# So my neighbor inherited some stuff...



## reasonable20 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I just found this forum today because I'm helping out a neighbor of mine. He's inherited a bunch of train sets and wishes to sell it, but isn't quite sure how to go about that. I don't know anything about model trains either, but being a bit more Internet savvy than him I volunteered to help.

The short version is he has 6 sets (Pennsylvania, New Haven, Southern Pacific, New York Central, B&O, Great Northern), most of which are either Rivarossi or Mantua. There's a ton of track and bridges and piers, 13 odd buildings, and a power supply.

He sorted everything and took photos, and I threw them up on flickr here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624407514278/

He has very detailed descriptions of everything, but he wrote it all out by hand and I'd rather not type it all out until I know what information is useful to people!

Anyway, any advice would be welcome as far as: what the stuff might be worth; best way to sell it; etc. And, of course, if anyone wants to buy it all that'd be great, too! 

Thanks, and I hope this wasn't an inappropriate post!

Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got some nice stuff there.

The ZW transformer looks new. Do you know the year? That should bring anywhere from $150.to $250 maybe more. (the big transformer)

What area are you in?


----------



## reasonable20 (Jul 2, 2010)

big ed said:


> You got some nice stuff there.
> 
> The ZW transformer looks new. Do you know the year? That should bring anywhere from $150.to $250 maybe more. (the big transformer)
> 
> What area are you in?


We're in New Hampshire, about 30 miles NW of Concord.

All he's got written down about the transformer is that it's model # 36-6 and made by Signa Trans. Co. I have no idea about the year but I'll ask him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

reasonable20 said:


> We're in New Hampshire, about 30 miles NW of Concord.
> 
> All he's got written down about the transformer is that it's model # 36-6 and made by Signa Trans. Co. I have no idea about the year but I'll ask him.



Thats is a Lionel either 250 watt or 275 transformer.
Are you going to piece sell the trains?
Or maybe by selling as a set. Like The Pa stuff together? 
Or you looking for one price for all?

If you piece it out you will get more then if you sell it all together.
How much is he looking to get for it?
Do you know?


----------



## reasonable20 (Jul 2, 2010)

big ed said:


> Thats is a Lionel either 250 watt or 275 transformer.
> Are you going to piece sell the trains?
> Or maybe by selling as a set. Like The Pa stuff together?
> Or you looking for one price for all?
> ...


His preference is to sell the whole lot together, just for the convenience. He understands that he won't get as much as if he pieced it out. 

Honestly, he doesn't know how much this stuff is worth. I'm trying to help him not get ripped off. I think he's prepared to let it go for a very good price, but hopefully one that isn't too unfair for him.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am all ways looking for a steal of a deal.

The T man and B&M, (the Mod) live up there though B&M is not into HO. ( I don't think)

The T man has some HO. But I don't know if he would buy all of that.

Stick around and see what others think, give it a little time. We have a bunch of HO people. 
I got a large collection of HO all packed. A fairly large collection of O. And a little smaller of N.

All together? How much do you think?

I kind of think that it would be easier and more profitable to sell them by the piece or set.


----------



## reasonable20 (Jul 2, 2010)

big ed said:


> I am all ways looking for a steal of a deal.
> 
> The T man and B&M, (the Mod) live up there though B&M is not into HO. ( I don't think)
> 
> ...


I could probably convince him to sell by the set. Thanks for suggesting that's an easier way to go!

And yes, I'll stick around. Again, neither he nor I have any clue what any of this is worth. Reasonable offers will, I'm sure, be accepted!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

You might try contacting this group. They are in the New Hampshire area and may be interested in helping;

http://www.railsusa.com/cgi-bin/links/go.cgi?id=5036


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

You might try contacting this group. They are in the New Hampshire area and may be interested in helping;

http://www.railsusa.com/cgi-bin/links/go.cgi?id=5036


----------



## flatire1256 (May 26, 2010)

I might be interested in the track. is it code 83? It should say on the bottom


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm always looking for NYC and PRR trains. Let me know what you have, and we'll dicker. Also the Mantua and Rivarossi stuff.

eBay may be your best option. Let the market take the price where it will.

Posting on a forum, with good pics and descriptions would be nice too. Though most here know a bit about model RR stock.

Bob But,


----------



## reasonable20 (Jul 2, 2010)

Stillakid said:


> You might try contacting this group. They are in the New Hampshire area and may be interested in helping;
> 
> http://www.railsusa.com/cgi-bin/links/go.cgi?id=5036


Thanks for the helpful link!


----------



## reasonable20 (Jul 2, 2010)

flatire1256 said:


> I might be interested in the track. is it code 83? It should say on the bottom


I'll check and get back to you soon!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i'll pay 20 bucks for the broken blue b&o steamer shipped. let me know if you're interested.


ps.. theres about 1000 dollars worth of stuff there. if you sold it as a whole, you'd be lucky to get much more than 300-400. nobody really pays anymore than that for collections. but if you part it out, you may get 1000+

either way, good luck with the sale.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

i might also make a suggestion for you. ask him if he will let you sell some of the stuff on the internet, between ebay and forums you should sell most of it. you keep some profit for selling it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you advertise I can tell you the ebayers will come. Nashua, Barrington, Ossippee, and Rochester. I would be interested in the transformers and possibly the Lionel.


----------



## reasonable20 (Jul 2, 2010)

Doug, thanks for the info on what the stuff is worth. That's helpful info! I managed to talk to my neighbor between July 4th celebration madness and he still seemed pretty keen on trying to sell the whole lot at one go. But I'll see if he changes his tune when I tell him what he's looking at moneywise.

Thanks, guys. I told him finding a hobbyist forum was the place to get good info and you're proving me right!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

reasonable20 said:


> Doug, thanks for the info on what the stuff is worth. That's helpful info! I managed to talk to my neighbor between July 4th celebration madness and he still seemed pretty keen on trying to sell the whole lot at one go. But I'll see if he changes his tune when I tell him what he's looking at moneywise.
> 
> Thanks, guys. I told him finding a hobbyist forum was the place to get good info and you're proving me right!


just let him know he'll prob. get tripple what he'd get partying it out vs selling it as a whole. plus i bet theres a few people on these forums that would buy a few items alone, and those items would be as much as he'd get as a whole for everything most likely...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Doug, I hope you mean he'd get more selling it by the piece than as a lot. Many will pay more for the individual items than dropping a mortgage payment on a "lot". And shipping charges would be enormous!! 

A friend just sold his Dad's trains on eBay first trying to sell them in large lots. Nothing sold. Then by the piece and EVERYTHING sold, except for a few pieces which I bought.

Bob


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

stationmaster said:


> Doug, I hope you mean he'd get more selling it by the piece than as a lot. Many will pay more for the individual items than dropping a mortgage payment on a "lot". And shipping charges would be enormous!!
> 
> A friend just sold his Dad's trains on eBay first trying to sell them in large lots. Nothing sold. Then by the piece and EVERYTHING sold, except for a few pieces which I bought.
> 
> Bob



yea that's what i ment. i see over 1000 dollars worth of stuff in the pics if it was parted out by pieces. maybe 1500-2000
but i don't forsee anyone spending much more than 300-400 on the lot.
but then again, i'm only going by ebay or craigslist, i've never tryed selling a model train lot on train forums. either way i think everyone here is on the same page that he would get a lot more parting it out than selling it as a lot "a lot more"


----------

